# Black Knight of Nurnberg finished kit



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi all - this is my first Knight kit iv'e done in this line, and what an excellent kit it is!.
Re-issued by Monogram many thanks to Monster model review for sending me this kit out in my winners box!.. 1/8th plastic kit, very easy build - the kit went together like a dream, i just wish the Knight on horseback was going to get reissued, as i would love to have built that one up!.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks great, kind of a blackish/bronzish finish on the armor?  I enjoy seeing pics of these guys and especially when done so nicely but I guess I am not enough of a fan of the knight kits to buy or do one myself. Way more than enough kits in my workshop to keep me busy until the end. Again, great build up.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You did a super job... he is much better than the awful racing stripe version on the kit box.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks Great!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice job Ian, very elaborate paint job.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm liking the paint job you did here a lot. Nicely detailed. 

Sean


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Many thanks for all the kind comments!.. lots of fun painting the knight!.. i think now and again it's good to switch from the kits you usually do and try something new!.. as i normaly just do monster/horror figure kits!..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the way you've done the gold and copper accents! Very sharply detailed!! Are you going to do the Red Knight too??

Chris.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Auroranut said:


> Beautiful work Ian!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> I love the way you've done the gold and copper accents! Very sharply detailed!! Are you going to do the Red Knight too??
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris - i might continue with the other knights in the series is there only two kits?.. the red and black Knights?


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

IanWilkinson said:


> Thanks Chris - i might continue with the other knights in the series is there only two kits?.. the red and black Knights?


Those are the only two that are currently re-issued by Monogram. You can find some of the others on the e-place from time to time very reasonable.

btw: Your Black knight looks GREAT! Nice job!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool!! Great painting!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice paintjob, Ian. Great detailing.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

You really used the two tone effect very well right down to the minutest detail. That had to take time and patience. Excellent job!


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Ian,

Another great job :thumbsup:

Simon


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

A very good finish with the gold leaf just drybrushed on gently in places. After the Red Knight, there are also the Blue and Silver Knights, plus the 5 chrome-plated Knights in Shining Armours kits , which were the Black, Blue, Silver, Red and Gold Knights reissued in chrome-plated plastic and given Arthurian names.
And for the knight collector who has nearly everything, there are the three Camelot knights from 1968 - Silver Knight molded in gold plastic and renamed King Arthur; Blue Knight molded in silver and renamed Sir Galahad; and Black Knight remolded in blue and renamed Sir Lancelot, each given a different shield and all three with the same rocky base. 
I can strongly recommend the Crusader kit too, which is apparently on someone's 'to reissue' list. And the Crusader was also reissued in chrome-plated plastic and renamed Richard the Lionheart. Simples!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon man - many thanks for all the info, i have only seen the Black and Red knight!.. i will look for the Crusader kit?.. do you have any images of it, or any of the other older Kinghts kits - as it would love to see the entire range.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

_Ye vile varmint! That thar looks like the knight that kilt my ancestor! _

Seriously, that's fantastic work! :thumbsup: Great job! 

I've always wanted to see two of those posed in combat. 

One question though: is there a knight in there or is it just an empty suit?


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> _Ye vile varmint! That thar looks like the knight that kilt my ancestor! _
> 
> Seriously, that's fantastic work! :thumbsup: Great job!
> 
> ...


Hi PerfesserCoffee!.. many thanks for the comments - as for the empty suit question.. only his head im afraid!... :thumbsup:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Ian, I posted photos of a Crusader builtup here a couple of years ago, but I've probably removed the photos form the thread by now. If you like, I'll take a new photo of the kit some time soon and post it here on this thread.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Please do Cro-Magnon Man, i would love to see it built up!. A friend of mine posted a few original Knight kit boxes he owns to me via Facebook and i was blown away with the Aurora artwork - the re-issue has nothing on it!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It sounds like you could do with the 'Aurora History and Price Guide' book by Bill Bruegman, Ian, if you can find one. The photos are all black and white but it shows just about every Knight kit and box variant, and there are quite a few of them. The Black Knight, for example, had three different boxes in the 1950's and 60's, not including later Camelot and Knights In Shining Armor reissues. 

The book came out in about 1992 and was reissued 1993-96, and shows photos of all sorts of things that haven't appeared in the later books.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

IanWilkinson said:


> Hi PerfesserCoffee!.. many thanks for the comments - as for the empty suit question.. only his head im afraid!... :thumbsup:


Well, that make sense. I was just wondering if they provided the head or not. I've been soooo close to getting one of those kits. I might yet after seeing your build-up.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

DANG! disregard what I wrote below, I am speaking about the RED Knight! Dhuuuh.....just to exited I guess, after making a new discovery..Senile? Krazy? a bit of both? The black knight does have steel sabatons( shoes) and gauntlets.


IanWilkinson said:


> Hi PerfesserCoffee!.. many thanks for the comments - as for the empty suit question.. only his head im afraid!... :thumbsup:


 And a left hand! Just noticed that last night, and I've built several of these over the last 45 years. The left hand has no glove, you can even see the fingernail details. Also the right hand wears a leather glove ( not a steel gauntlet,and the shoes are leather as well. Just a heads up for those who are wondering about those bits.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Otto i might just get the Red knight as the suit armour looks more intricate than the Black one!.. having built these kits up - have you any idea why they chose these two kits to re-issue??.. as there is quite a few knights to choose from??..


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

And Aurora had a Valiant Warrior's Silver Knight of Augsburg in an action pose. then there are the 1/12 scale Imai Armored Knight series of 6 Knights, a heck of a lot of Knights.and BTW you did a great job of painting your knight, I have the originial kits but am also buying the re issues as well, hopefully to get them all built and painted. Karl


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

The Silver and Blue knights can be found pretty easily. The Silver isnt really in an action pose, thats just how the original box art depicted him. The Gold knight on horse is the hardest to find, but I have a feeling it will be reissued soon, by either Atlantis or Moebius. They also made a Viking and Crusader, these are pretty hard to find as well, but will both be reissued next year by Atlantis.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

My friend has the origianl Aurora Gold knight and lots others.. inc one called Sir Kay.. here are some of the box shots..


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The Gold Knight is the most sought after one in the series. Very hard to find!
The Silver Knight is the first figure kit Aurora ever issued. The master was produced by (IIRC) Crown Plastics and bought by Aurora who originally issued it under the Aurora/Crown banner....

Chris.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Beautiful build Ian! You definitely have an eye for detail.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

*Beautiful Work*

Ian,

That is beautiful work sir! I guess I better get these two re-issues for myself soon. Anyone tried the 1/16 MiniArt figures?? I am just starting their French Musketeer. 

Good on ye, Ian,

Jack


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

rkoenn said:


> Looks great, kind of a blackish/bronish finish on the armor? I enjoy seeing pics of these guys and especially when done so nicely but I guess I am not enough of a fan of the knight kits to buy or do one myself. Way more than enough kits in my workshop to keep me busy until the end. Again, great build up.


 I'm not being a smartass, but you mean bronze - right? You are correct, this looks really cool in this color! I love it - that alone makes me want one for myself.



IanWilkinson said:


> Hi all - this is my first Knight kit iv'e done in this line, and what an excellent kit it is!.
> Re-issued by Monogram many thanks to Monster model review for sending me this kit out in my winners box!.. 1/8th plastic kit, very easy build - the kit went together like a dream, i just wish the Knight on horseback was going to get reissued, as i would love to have built that one up!.


 This just looks too cool, and it's hard to believe it's only a model. I'd love to have a chrome version, but I'll bet it's easier to find a needle in a haystack. :tongue:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Good knight! Nice job on this!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Here's the Viking, K6, the sixth 'knight' Aurora produced, and the Crusader, K7. Both are apparently being considered for a reissue. The Viking is a large kit, almost as tall as the 1/8 Frankenstein. The Crusader's helmet and chain mail can be left unglued to lift off, revealing a boy-like face and hair underneath, very surprising and probably realistic. 

I don't think there's any need to show photos of the Silver and Blue knights, as even on ebay.co.uk alone they seem to appear nearly every week!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice builds CMM!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> A very good finish with the gold leaf just drybrushed on gently in places. After the Red Knight, there are also the Blue and Silver Knights, plus the 5 chrome-plated Knights in Shining Armours kits , which were the Black, Blue, Silver, Red and Gold Knights reissued in chrome-plated plastic and given Arthurian names.
> And for the knight collector who has nearly everything, there are the three Camelot knights from 1968 - Silver Knight molded in gold plastic and renamed King Arthur; Blue Knight molded in silver and renamed Sir Galahad; and Black Knight remolded in blue and renamed Sir Lancelot, each given a different shield and all three with the same rocky base.
> I can strongly recommend the Crusader kit too, which is apparently on someone's 'to reissue' list. And the Crusader was also reissued in chrome-plated plastic and renamed Richard the Lionheart. Simples!


Dang! I was wondering about all that for about ten years now, seeing as how they come up on eBay constantly with different names. This great build-up, along with this info, has bitten me severely - here we go again - more purchases!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Here's the Viking, K6, the sixth 'knight' Aurora produced, and the Crusader, K7. Both are apparently being considered for a reissue. The Viking is a large kit, almost as tall as the 1/8 Frankenstein. The Crusader's helmet and chain mail can be left unglued to lift off, revealing a boy-like face and hair underneath, very surprising and probably realistic.
> 
> I don't think there's any need to show photos of the Silver and Blue knights, as even on ebay.co.uk alone they seem to appear nearly every week!


WOW!.. this is the first time iv'e seen both these kits!.. fantastic paint jobs on them! - i like both of them but must have to admit the Crusader kit is simply awsome! - the fact you can remove the helmet is a good idea, as on the black knight once the helmet was on there was no removing it!..


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks, Ian, the camera has made both kits look too bright and shiny, and has removed all the weathering and grime to the Viking, but at least you can see what they look like. 

If the Crusader is reissued I'll probably get a couple more to try different paint schemes - some people have painted him in black, some in blue, some in a 'checkerboard' pattern, or you could do him in a Monty Python & the Holy Grail outfit!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Cro-Magnon Man, what year was the Viking released?.. If you look at the sculpt on it - it's nothing i would have expected the kit to look like! - if i picture a Viking in my head i get a rough looking warrior with long blonde hair, an axe and a helmet with horns attached!... just shows how images of things change over time!


----------



## painter x (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice work on this one. I love the color choice


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ian, the Viking is based on the Kirk Douglas movie so it resembles him. I agree that it would've been nice to have a more nordic looking viking but the one aurora did is still pretty good. 
If Atlantis is reissuing it, it'd be ripe for an aftermarket resin replacement head....

Chris.


----------

